# Ipad Form to Excel, Need Assistance Please



## mclamb (Jul 25, 2012)

Hi All,

I am currently trying to make some sort of a database where I have people use an Ipad to fill out a form, and I would like all the information that people fill out on the Ipad to go into an excel sheet. I would also like the Ipad to be able to print the form that the person was filling out right then. I have a wireless printer so I am not very worried about that, but I have no clue how I can make a form that will be transferred to an excel document through an Ipad.... I wasn't sure what type of software I would need... Pages? Numbers? Microsoft Office?

I do not wish to use Microsoft Access... 

Any help is huge! Thanks!


----------

